# WEG Driving Marathon



## Sue_C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Check this out...

WEG Marathon

Just click on the arrow, "View course map", then when the map opens, click again, on the "Click here to see the Marathon course like you've never seen it before". Cool!!!


----------



## jleonard (Oct 12, 2010)

That was fantastic Sue C. thanks for posting it!

If anyone would like to see what the hazards looked like in real life, here is a link to the pics I took, there are pics of every hazard. Pictures

(Not trying to hijack your thread Sue, just thought it would be nice to be able to visualize better)


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, I am sooo never ever going to get beyond training level...I cannot even begin to imagine the memory it takes to remember these tough courses...I have a hard enough time with the training ones.


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 13, 2010)

AWESOME!

Thank you for posting!


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 13, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> Wow, I am sooo never ever going to get beyond training level...I cannot even begin to imagine the memory it takes to remember these tough courses...I have a hard enough time with the training ones.


Next season will be my first year in training - last year was Green Driver Training. I figure if I'm going to get beyond training at my age, I am going to have to teach PJ to read and distinguish colours. Quickly. Before my mind turns to mush.


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can see video from the event online?


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 13, 2010)

Here: http://www.usefnetwork.com/WEG2010/Driving/

Watched the marathon last night while Chad and I analyzed it. He said that he learned a lot just watching the video. But...he has walked hazards and backstepped for a WEG driver (not at WEG), so he knows more about what to look for than I do. (I LOVE being able to share my sport with my husband!



)

Myrna


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 13, 2010)

SO COOL!! But OMG, I would get soooo lost trying to do that.


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 13, 2010)

You have to remember that Training Level only does ABC at a trot. Preliminary does ABCD usually at a canter, and Intermediate does A-E. Advanced/FEI is what is at WEG, where they drive A-F. As you work up the ranks the skill level increases, but not dramatically. Don't let what you see here discourage you from trying it. I let that happen to me for too many years!





To really get a good intro, find an Arena Driving Trial or ADT. They have an abbreviated dressage test, cones, and just hazards with no marathon, so you can even use an "out of shape" horse. If your local driving club doesn't have one, encourage them to get one going!

Myrna


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 13, 2010)

I've always wanted to try it with the gelding in my avatar. It looks like such a blast! Thanks for the info, Myrna.


----------



## Laura Leopard (Oct 13, 2010)

It would be so cool if they would leave thes hazards up permantly at the Horse Park. I'll be coming back to the National Drive next year and I'd love to play. Of course the hazards are much easier when you're driving a mini. I think I tried out one of those water hazards, but it wasn't nearly as pretty when I went through it.


----------

